# Moby wrap help, please!



## Mrs HM

Hi ladies,
I've just bought a pre-owned moby wrap and I think I've been diddled! No matter how tightly I tie it, the 'seatbelt' panel at the front is baggy, so when practising with a teddy the fabric is loose and stretched. I can't imagine being confident that it'll support a newborn.

My question is - how stretchy is a moby wrap mean to be? There isn't much stretch in this anywhere, it's just baggy around the three front panels, especially the bottom one. I think it's been well-used and is over-stretched but I bought it as it was advertised as only being used a couple of times! Advice would be appreciated as I've never seen a moby wrap in the flesh until today!

Thanks


----------



## sheldonsmommy

I would say it's supposed to be about as stretchy as a t-shirt. Does it look saggy and stretched when it's unwrapped, like if you lay it out? Or is it sagging when it's on you?

When you put it on, are you putting the seat belt portion right against your tummy? When you wrap it behind your back and over your shoulders, try tugging the fabric a little tighter before you tuck it into the seat belt part in front. I had to tie it a little tighter than expected because once lo is in there it does tend to stretch. Maybe you could try it with something that has a little more weight, like a cantaloupe lol

Have you tried looking on YouTube for demonstrations? Sometimes watching someone else do it can help.

Here's a good one for the newborn hug hold :): https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=6_NRExB4vgk


----------



## Mrs HM

Thanks for your reply.

It looks a little stretched at the seams when it's laid out flat, but nowhere else. I tied it on my DH last night and although it was much better on him (think my bump was getting in the way!) he said that it was very tight and uncomfortable around his shoulders when I tied it as I was trying to make the front panel tighter. But, I'll be using my mum as a guinea pig tomorrow as my DH is a moan anyway, but I'm sure it shouldn't be uncomfortable, especially with no baby in it yet!


----------



## Rachel_C

I haven't really used a stretchy wrap but with a woven wrap, it's quite easy to get some bits too tight while some bits are too loose - it takes practise to get the tight bits in the right place. Points where the wrap changes direction or goes over/around a bump like a shoulder can be tight while flat bits can be too loose. Maybe you could put it on and take a photo to post so people could have a look - it's often easier to give advice if we can see.


----------



## sheldonsmommy

It's also really hard to judge the fit before there's a baby in there, because once you add the weight, you find out if baby is sagging or if it's just too tight. 

I checked the stretch on my Moby, and there is very little give lengthwise, but width-wise I could stretch it to about double. The edges are surged (I think this is the term for when the edge isn't folded over, just sewn up?) so I think the stretched out look is fairly normal. See if it stretches the same in the middle at the Moby tag as it does near the end. That should tell you if it's worn out it's stretch or not :)

I think it might be easy to get a good fit without the bump, but you've not much longer to wait :) When I practiced with my newborn, I did it over the bed with a mirror lol


----------



## Rachel_C

^WSS. If you want a more realistic attempt, perhaps try a small bag of potatoes :D


----------



## Mrs HM

Rachel_C said:


> I haven't really used a stretchy wrap but with a woven wrap, it's quite easy to get some bits too tight while some bits are too loose - it takes practise to get the tight bits in the right place. Points where the wrap changes direction or goes over/around a bump like a shoulder can be tight while flat bits can be too loose. Maybe you could put it on and take a photo to post so people could have a look - it's often easier to give advice if we can see.

Thanks for the advice. I'll have to keep practising and I'll try to post a pic later when I've tied it.


----------



## Mrs HM

sheldonsmommy said:


> It's also really hard to judge the fit before there's a baby in there, because once you add the weight, you find out if baby is sagging or if it's just too tight.
> 
> I checked the stretch on my Moby, and there is very little give lengthwise, but width-wise I could stretch it to about double. The edges are surged (I think this is the term for when the edge isn't folded over, just sewn up?) so I think the stretched out look is fairly normal. See if it stretches the same in the middle at the Moby tag as it does near the end. That should tell you if it's worn out it's stretch or not :)
> 
> I think it might be easy to get a good fit without the bump, but you've not much longer to wait :) When I practiced with my newborn, I did it over the bed with a mirror lol

Your moby stretched out almost double width-wise!! Holy heavens, I don't think there's anything like that amount of stretch in mine, but I'm off to check now. Thanks for the info...it's difficult to know what it should be like when you've never seen or felt a stretchy wrap before!


----------



## too_scared

A good thing with a moby is to wash it and then toss it in the dryer. I found that when mine got a little stretched out it would go back to normal after being put in the dryer.

Good luck :) Mobies are awesome "gateway" wraps. Haha! (Don't look into wovens unless you want an obsession... Haha!)


----------



## patch2006uk

My Kari me stretchy was too stretched out of shape to feel comfortable this time. I used it for the first month, but the edges rolled and the get the rails tight I had to massively overstretch the middle, making it fit weirdly. It had been through a few babies, though. It was second hand from my SIL, then I used it with DS1, then a friend borrowed it and used it with her son when he was 18 months (must have killed her back! It certainly didn't help the wrap!) so that by the time it was DS2's turn, it had most definitely seen better days. You do have to tighten them loads-don't be afraid to give a good yank! If the fabric is rolling loads at the edges and behaves like it's lost it's stretch, then it might be worth taking to a sling meet if there's one local, and asking someone to check it out with you.


----------

